# Buffed Reporte meist zu "einseitig"



## Madrake (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist seit schon etwas längerer Zeit, nicht erst seit dem der Rummel um die WotLK Erweiterung, aufgefallen, das Buffed.de meist nur über Produkte aus dem Hause Blizzard berichtet. Oder kommt mir das nur so vor?

Man hört kaum noch was von HdRO, AoC, oder andren MMORPG's - WAR nur noch ab und zu

Genauso mit den andren Online Spielen... - ich nehm nur mal Sacred raus, im Gegensatz zu Diablo 3 ist ja dieses schon auf dem Markt, man hat seit dem Release nur zwei Berichte hier auf Buffed gelesen, der eine sagte aus über dne Inhalt des CE Pakets, der andre das man dieses Spiel bereits online auf "Onlineseite" per Geld sich downloaden kann...
Jedoch zwei oder mehr Berichte in dieser Zeit über Diablo 3 das noch immer in der Entwicklung ist.

Mag ja sein das Blizzard, der Name alleine schon für Popularität steht. Aber die Zahlen sprechen doch für sich, das Ascaron mit Sacred 2 noch vor dem Release den Goldstatus geknackt hatten.

Darum finde ich die Beiträge auf Buffed.de so ziemlich einseitig. Fast 90% oder mehr Berichte kommen aus der Rubrik Blizzard. Jetzt ohne den Vorwurf das WotLK rauskommt, das gleiche kann man auch mit HdRO machen, da ja da auch fast zur selben Zeit ein AddOn rauskommt.


Nunmal eine Frage an Euch Buffed. Wie seht ihr das ganze, seit ihr ein Portal für Online-Spiele? Wenn ja, dann bitte ein wenig ausgewogenere Berichterstattung und nicht über 75% aus dem Hause Blizzard nur Berichte erstatten... - sondern auch mal in andre Häuser vorbeischauen... - nämlich sonst könnte man die ganze Plattform hier auch Blizzardonline-Spiele nennen - bitte nicht falsch verstehen und es soll auch keine Aneckung sein.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Independent (13. Oktober 2008)

Stell dir das so vor:

WoW-Spieler = 70%
WAR             = 20%
AoC             = 5%
HdRO            = 1%
Offlinegames = 4%

Du siehst, dass die meisten hier WoW spielen. Ergo sind 70% News zu WoW etc.

Man möge mich verbessern wenn ich falsch liege..


----------



## Ogil (13. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment ist die BlizzCon und das Release von WotLK steht kurz bevor - also ist es doch klar, dass es im Moment viele Berichte ueber alles aus dem Hause Blizzard und zum neuen AddOn geben wird. Ueber andere Spiele (hauptsaechlich freilich MMOs) wird meiner Meinung nach aber auch ausreichend berichtet.


----------



## Madrake (13. Oktober 2008)

Blizzcon hin oder her... - oben steht doch schon...

"...nicht erst seit dem der Rummel um die WotLK Erweiterung..." - ist das, das Buffed.de fast nur über Blizzard Produkte berichtet... (WoW und Diablo)

Ok das mit der Auflistung von Independent ist zwar nachvollziehbar - aber trotzdem nicht ganz so nachvollziehbar bei mir...

einige MMORPG's, z.B. HdRO, kommt auch demnächst das erste AddOn heraus. Und da kommt keine "große Betaphase" - oder wie sich die Betaphase verläuft... - lediglich paar Screenshots die neu sind, bißchen Text, was das AddOn umfasst und die Details (Hardwareanforderung + Preis)


Wie soll eine "unabhängige" Onlineplattform, in manchen Augen unabhängig sein, wenn man fast ausschließlich nur aus dem Hause von Blizzard berichtet - jetzt nicht wegen Blizzcon usw. das war auch schon eine ganze Weile vor Blizzcon so... - das verdreht wiederrum so die Ansicht das da irgendwas zwischen Blizzard und Buffed.de läuft.


mfg Madrake


----------



## Ogil (13. Oktober 2008)

Buffed ist eine Mainstream-MMO-Plattform, die ueber all das berichtet, von dem sie glaubt, dass es den groessten Teil ihrer User interessiert. Bei Berichten ueber Dinge mit einer kleineren Zielgruppe werden weniger Klicks generiert - und das heisst, dass weniger oft die Werbung gesehen wird, ueber die sich Buffed finanziert. Das heisst das Verhaeltnis "benoetigter Aufwand zum Erzeugen eines Berichts" zu "zu erwartende Einnahmen" stimmt nicht bzw. ist einfach nicht so lukrativ. Marktwirtschaft fuer Anfaenger...


----------



## Lillyan (13. Oktober 2008)

Nunja, da sind mehrere Dinge die du berücksichtigen mußt. Die meisten Leute die hier in dem Forum sind sind WoW-Spieler (zumindest noch, Zeiten ändern sich ja). Dazu kommt, dass Buffed auch nur begrenzt viele Mitarbeiter hat und trotzdem möglichst gute Berichterstattungen abliefern will. Da kann man nicht den Spielegeschmack von jedem Einzelnen berücksichtigen sondern konzentriert sich wahrscheinlich auf das, was die Mehrheit wünscht.


----------



## Adanadar (24. Oktober 2008)

Gerade Buffed könnte eigentlich etwas vermehrt zeigen, dass es da draussen noch andere gute Spiele jenseits des Mainstreams gibt. Ich schätze Buffed für die Podcasts und auch das Magazin ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut aber man merkt halt deutlich, dass die Berichterstattung wohl grösstenteils von wirtschaftlichen Interessen geprägt ist.

Und ja, WoW hat die meisten Spieler und soll das beste MMO sein, halt genau so wie der Golf das beste Auto und Windows das beste Betriebssystem ist. Trotzdem möchte man auf einer Webseite für Autos oder Betriebssysteme halt auch über andere innovative Sachen etwas zu lesen haben.


----------



## Ocian (24. Oktober 2008)

Adanadar schrieb:


> Trotzdem möchte man auf einer Webseite für Autos oder Betriebssysteme halt auch über andere innovative Sachen etwas zu lesen haben.



Also ich kann jeden tag auch was zu Aion, Starwars, HdRo und War lesen oO. Schaue ich auf eine falsche Seite?


----------



## Griese (24. Oktober 2008)

Mhm, zu HDRO.

Kann das nicht einfach daran liegen das auf der Beta noch die NDA liegt?


----------



## little sister (24. Oktober 2008)

Griese schrieb:


> Mhm, zu HDRO.
> 
> Kann das nicht einfach daran liegen das auf der Beta noch die NDA liegt?



NDA ist gefallen seit 20. okt. glaub ich


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Oktober 2008)

Ist bereits aufgehoben.


----------



## little sister (24. Oktober 2008)

ach ja und der TE hat absolut recht 
sobald in WOW oder Diablo ein Sack Reis umfällt wird ne 20 minutenshow darausgemacht.
Naja whrscheinlich bezahlt Blizz genug dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2008)

Klar hat er Recht, aber buffed wurde halt mit dem Wow Kram groß und konzentriert sich eben auch aufs Kerngeschäft.

Am Ende wollen die meisten eh nur dass über ihr aktuelles Lieblingsspiel am meisten berichtet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adanadar (25. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Am Ende wollen die meisten eh nur dass über ihr aktuelles Lieblingsspiel am meisten berichtet wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das glaube ich nur bedingt. Ich denke, dass es einen sehr grossen Anteil Spieler gibt, die auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen möchten. So sehr ich das Magazin und den Buffedcast eigentlich mag, ist es doch unverkennbar, dass Buffed weniger den MMORPG Liebhaber, sondern eher den WoW Spieler und die Anhänger des neusten (kurzfristigen) Hypes anspricht.


----------



## Madrake (25. Oktober 2008)

meines erachtens beläuft sich das so...

nur das was die meisten Leute ansprechen könnte wird publiziert (ausführlich berichtet) - auch wenn es auch andre Artikel der "Spielesparte" gibt.

Heißt soviel wie, man hat keine "direkten" ausgiebige Vergleiche und wird jedenfalls für mich gesehen "stumpf" mit nur ein und dem selben "abgefertigt". So als ob es nichts andres gibt.

Wenn sich die Berichterstattung in der Waage hält so das alle einigermaßen bekannte und auch gute Spiele gleichermaßen bevorzugt werden. Dann kann ich sagen das es eine "neutrale Plattform" ist. Aber im Moment wohl eher nicht, und zum Teil wie schon gesagt eher einseitig.

Man hat lediglich nur von "ausgewählten" Spielen ausführliche Berichterstattungen gelesen, alle andren Spiele, der etwaigen selben Genres musste man auf andren Plattformen die Infos einholen.

Das mit Mainstream kenn ich zwar, aber ich finde auch, das Buffed.de durch das publizieren von so vielen News über Blizzard und Co. da regelrecht mitgewirkt hatte, das es zu einem Hype kam/ wurde usw. oder wie auch immer. Ok sowas verkauft sich gut.

Aber wer steil aufsteigt kann genauso auch steil fallen...


mfg Madrake







Edit: Allein daran sieht man es sehr deutlich... - das 50% WoW News bei Buffed stehn

aktuelle Situation alle 17 Meldungen die momentan noch bei mir im Buffed News-Ticker sind belaufen sich 8 handeln von WoW der Rest nicht.

8x WoW
1x Runes Of Magic
1x Star Wars Galaxies
2x Star Trek Online
1x EVE Online
1x Warhammer Online
2x Herr der Ringe Online
1x Everquest 2

^so sieht die komplette Auflistung aus

Die Meldungen sind von "WoW: Tausendwintersee" bis "Star Trek Online: Fragen an die Entwickler"


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich schaue gerne über den Tellerand hinaus, auch wenn ich nur ein MMo auf einmal spiele. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn noch merh über andere Spiele berichtet wird, sofern dafür nicht andere Teile leiden. Erego müsst ihr einfach noch 10 Redakteure einstellen um alle ordentlich zu versorgen. 
Dazu müsste man natürlich mehr Werbung schalten, worüber auch wieder alle mekern würden. Ich denke ihr habt ein Problem. Egal was ihr macht, man wird jammern^^


----------



## Szputnyik (31. Oktober 2008)

Was mich eher stört sind die Buffshows letzte Zeit. Immer und immer wieder WoW. Sogar ne eigene WoW-Show gibts mittlerweile, dennoch wird auch in der buffed show nurnoch über wow berichtet. Schaut euch mal die aktuelle an! WoW Naxxramas run (was eh die meisten noch aus alten zeiten kennen; also die berichterstattung: ich meine, da ist doch nichts neu ausser dass es für 10 mann ist) und wow event (toll wieder 2 items juhu) + star wars kotr online entwicklerblabla. klasse. dass in war das erste event startet oder 2 neue klassen eingeführt werden sollen interessiert kein schwein. 

ich bin ehrlich, damals war buffed show interessant. heut ist es nurnoch wischiwaschi


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2008)

Man kann es eh nicht allen recht machen. Wer Interesse an anderen Spielen ausser WoW hat und hier zu wenig neues findet, geht eben auf eine andere Seite. So einfach ist das...


----------



## Geige (6. November 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> ich bin ehrlich, damals war buffed show interessant. heut ist es nurnoch wischiwaschi



da hast du teilweise recht ab dem zeitpunkt wo es mit
dem exzesivem herzeigen von wow-instanzen anfing wurden die buffed-shows langweilig!

die besten 2 buffed-shows finde ich die wo björn das alterac-tal zeigt
und wo marcel(?) mit uns tauchen geht!

wenn man jetzt mal die ganzen "neusten" WAR sachen ausen vor läst
aber da war der letzte auch ca 10min instanzen!
zeigt doch lieber mal ne Keep-Schlacht!

So genug gemäkert die buffed-casts sind wirklich super
hab mir im urlaub alle casts der reihe nach angehört und das 4 mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt wird allerding sder wow teil auch wieder langweiliger 
da zu viele "neue" drinsitzen der 2.teil ist aber anch wie vor 1A =D


----------



## Kadaj Fury (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich würde das Thema gern noch mal aufgreifen!
Ich bin ein treuer Buffed Leser und auch täglich auf der Homepage, allerdings weiche ich mittlerweile auch immer mehr auf andere Seite aus und überlege mir zweimal ob ich das Heft kaufe, da es fast nur noch aus Blizzard und vorrangig aus WoW Berichten besteht!
WoW mag ja zur Zeit noch das meist gespielte Spiel sein, ja! ABER nur weil bisher keine alternative da ist um die den gleichen Rummel gemacht wird. Heißst aber nicht, das man auch einer ausgequetschten Zitrone unbedingt noch ein Glas rausholen muss...
Ich würde auch gern mal wieder Berichte oder Info's zu anderen spielen lesen, wenn ich mir die Homepage so angucke steckt in jedem zweiten Wort WoW drin.
Vielleicht gibt es mal einen Denkanstoß, da ich eigentlich gern die Berichte von Buffed, so wie die Zeitschrift lesen...


MfG.
ein beunruhigter Fan


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2012)

Die Frage ist halt was sich verkauft, und das ist halt offensichtlich Wow.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2012)

Es wird doch über andere Spiele als WoW berichtet.

Aktuelle buffed-Seite: DC-Universe Online, Aion, HdrO, RoM, Diablo3, TSW, ME, TES5, SWTOR.

Vergleicht man aber die Aufrufe der Artikel mit den 4 WoW-Artikeln sieht man (leider) das Interesse der User.

Die WoW-Artikel haben >1000 (teilweise >9000) Aufrufe. Die restlichen haben 500-1100 Aufrufe.

Am Donnerstag gab es 3 WoW-Artikel und genügend andere Spiele.


----------



## melron (26. Mai 2012)

*@Kadaj Fury:*
Kann dich verstehen, finde es auch schade das es teilweise sehr WoW lastig ist (obwohl ich auch WoW Spieler bin), denn ich denke eine Community/Magazin wie buffed kann auch "prägen" und sich auch für andere Rolenspiele einsetzen, denn der immer noch so stark anhaltende Erfolg von WoW hat auch mit der stark WoW seitigen Berichterstattung auf buffed (und vielen anderen Seiten) zu tun.

Da buffed ja eine Multi MMO Plattform ist wäre das schon ei Ansatz den man mal überdenken sollte/könnte ;-) - Andererseits lebt buffed davon das die Leute Ihre Artikel/Magazin lesen und können sich daher die leser auch nicht vergraulen ;-)

Zum Magazin kan ich nur sagen das ich mir diese leider schon länger nicht mehr kaufe, da ich dort keinen Mehrwert zu den News die ich im netz lese finden kann. 


- Das Netz ist stets aktueller als ein 2 Monatig erscheinendes Magazin

- Guides gibts eher im Netz in gleichwertiger Qualität. Außerdem braucht man bei den heutigen Casual Games kaum noch normale Instanz Guides usw.

- Die meisten News / Tests erscheinen auch auf buffed.de :-)




Gruß

melron


----------

